# REVIEW: 2013 Virus Avalanche FLP AFT



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So I had the thing out yesterday in steep glades, steep chutes, steep rocky runs, park, and hardpack groomers. If anyone doubts my words above as Arsenalfan or Casual how this board performs... I'll probably order a second one in the summer so I've got a spare for next year. KILLER BOARD... :blink:


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy crap look at that sidecut...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Holy crap look at that price tag!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice review. Sounds like it's a perfect match. Don't order a second one just yet lol, try the kessler and see if it's different. Igetit also had the lacroix for a while, but it seems they have more of a normal shape?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Holy crap look at that price tag!


Yeah a big part of that price tag was duty and shipping. And for me it replaces having to own a powder board, carving board, and regular board (plus bindings for all three). I won't say it's a deal by any means, but I think you get what you pay for.



seriouscat said:


> Nice review. Sounds like it's a perfect match. Don't order a second one just yet lol, try the kessler and see if it's different. Igetit also had the lacroix for a while, but it seems they have more of a normal shape?


Sounds like a plan! Yeah considering the Kessler was my first choice it'd be awesome to do a back to back comparison!!! :yahoo:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

That thing wants clamps and ski boots so bad you fucking monoskier


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It's wider than the Burton for F sakes!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I can just imagine all the Russians groaning as you incorrectly turn that thing lolz.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's those crazy Russians now!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the riding in that video is the snowboarding equivalent of those chicks that twirl ribbons on a stick in the olympics to me. 

i think its funny that they're so hyped on carving but they're dragging and tripoding with their arms on every turn. lame. bad style. less skills than staying up.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Here's those crazy Russians now!!!


Inspirational for aspirations.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> the riding in that video is the snowboarding equivalent of those chicks that twirl ribbons on a stick in the olympics to me.
> 
> i think its funny that they're so hyped on carving but they're dragging and tripoding with their arms on every turn. lame. bad style. less skills than staying up.


Still looks fun. Not to do all the time, but just to learn.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@shredlife: "bad style. less skills than staying up." lol less skills than staying up. Let's see you do a euro carve then.

I thought euro/extreme carving is sick, just not a fan of the hard boots. It's freakin rad to be able to lay down those carves.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i can carve like that in soft boots on a heritage. duck stance makes laying back on the heelside a little harder and it probably doesn't look like they're heelside turns but if i rode with tons of forward lean and a forward stance it would look the same. 

go ahead and drag your hand every 3rd or 4rth turn, fine - you can do that with style. those guys are doing push-ups off the slope on every turn and its weak.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i can carve like that in soft boots on a heritage. duck stance makes laying back on the heelside a little harder and it probably doesn't look like they're heelside turns but if i rode with tons of forward lean and a forward stance it would look the same.
> 
> go ahead and drag your hand every 3rd or 4rth turn, fine - you can do that with style. those guys are doing push-ups off the slope on every turn and its weak.


Agreed... I can Euro Carve just fine on my Raptor... :thumbsup:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I was really impressed how Poutenen rode that Virus. For the first time in a long time I witnessed somebody in command of both board and slope. Just awesome!

Cannot wait to get out again. Remember Creeper, I have every other Friday off and can take some Fridays as vacation days :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I was really impressed how Poutenen rode that Virus. For the first time in a long time I witnessed somebody in command of both board and slope. Just awesome!
> 
> Cannot wait to get out again. Remember Creeper, I have every other Friday off and can take some Fridays as vacation days :yahoo:


Sounds good to me!!! We're there this Friday and Sat for that big mountain challenge, then off to Kimberley for a couple days. Hopefully we can get out again a couple weeks from now?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> i can carve like that in soft boots on a heritage. duck stance





danm said:


> Agreed... I can Euro Carve just fine on my Raptor... :thumbsup:


Such arrogant words needs video demonstration of your riding euro skill with your soft rockered boards and duck. Without video demonstration - the words just a joke 

Do you really can ride like this? :laugh:
Lock, Stock and Two Alpine Snowboards (Russian Extreme Slalom) on Vimeo



ARSENALFAN said:


> I was really impressed how Poutenen rode that Virus. For the first time in a long time I witnessed somebody in command of both board and slope. Just awesome!


*2 Poutenen:*

I like your board review very much.
Unfortunately your video from first post is blocked in my country 

PS
I agree that euro-carving is more a trick than riding technique. But it is very complex trick. And only few people in the world can do it like one's on the video.
And not all russian riding euro. Many ride bomber or race style. For example:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coGkiBa2jHQ


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *2 Poutenen:*
> 
> I like your board review very much.
> Unfortunately your video from first post is blocked in my country


Thanks! Unfortunately board reviews for fancy soft boot boards are few and far between. Most softbooters think that $1300 for a board is retarded, and most hardbooters spend all their time trying to convince me to switch to hard boots!

Oh yeah, that video was just Meatloafs "2 out of 3 ain't bad" 

I'd love to get some video of the Virus on the snow next season! :yahoo:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Do you really can ride like this? :laugh:
> Lock, Stock and Two Alpine Snowboards (Russian Extreme Slalom) on Vimeo


That's the second gayest snowboarding video I've ever seen. Lucky they've got some skills. 

This is the gayest.

Buttering - YouTube


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4w7sVSMbjyM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=4w7sVSMbjyM


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Bahahahahaha! Touché my friend, touché. 

Skootch leg... brilliant. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have just died.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Hardhead, your right.

Lamps: omg haven't laughed that hard in a while. Skootch leg, rofl!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Favorite quote "And you're really feeling connected to MN... mother nature... while you're doing it."

That and the scootch leg...


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

That euro carving stuff is cool but you can't even compare it to the kind of stuff scott steven's is doing.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

_just guys without perspective hyping what they do in a small group to get validated 
so the wont feel as empty at night when they try to go to sleep._


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a chance to swap boards with Pouts for couple runs yesterday. My impressions:

1. Super light. Barely feel the board at all.

2. Feels like there's a lot more surface area than I am used.

3. Pretty damp. I don't think it plows thru stuff the same way the kessler or raptor does, it glides over stuff more.

4. Great carver, glanced down and surprised to see the angle off the snow (heelside even,) since you don't feel that much edge pressure.

5. Very deceptive since it's so easy to lock into a turn, but to get out of the turn you do still need to make exact movements. Couple times I felt like I was out of the turn but the the board was still locked, almost ate shit. (This could also because of the narrower stance and less front toe angle than I am used to on the setup)

Overall I am pretty impressed with it, but think I need a day or two to get used to the way it rides (going up the LL platter and whitehorn is probably not ideal first run lol) The only thing I didn't like is the nose edge shape, feels like I always gonna catch on the grooved in hard snow tracks on the platter and drop in point on whitehorn.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Pouts, 

waist width tip and tails widths for this beast?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

*Full specs*



dreampow said:


> waist width tip and tails widths for this beast?


249 mm at it's most narrow

295 mm tip

277 mm tail

158 cm actual length (advertised at 160)

141.5 cm effective edge

114 cm running length (18 cm tail "rocker", 26 cm nose "rocker")

4-5 mm of camber at the waist

board thickness: 9 mm at waist, 8 mm at front of front binding and at rear of rear binding, tapering linearly to 5 mm at the end of the running lengths)

setback (I'm using the centre inserts on the rear binding, and 1" back inserts on the front binding. Centre tip to centre front binding is 58 cm, center tail to centre rear binding is 47 cm. I believe the factory setback is 25 mm)


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

@poutanen

Hey Pouter...you still loving this high priced carver as much as you did during the honeymoon phase? Got another one now?? Or did you give up and just get one of Mig's diamond blades?

Duke


----------

